# YOUNG TO OLD  (Age progression Photoshop)



## vijaythefool (Apr 17, 2005)

*Its Terrible to imagine yourself old and what abt ur fav celebs .See how u look in the old age, Try this tut*

Sample1
*www.geocities.com/vjsona/age/4.JPG
sample2
*www.geocities.com/vjsona/age/5.JPG
Sample3
*www.geocities.com/vjsona/age/7.JPG





This photoshop tutorial will show you how to add on the years to almost anybody. It's basically a practice using the Burn and Dodge tools. This is a fairly advanced tutorial, so it helps to have a little bit of artistic talent, even though I don't. Go ahead and select the Burn tool O.

*www.geocities.com/vjsona/age/aging1.jpg



You can use a wacom tablet . Tablets let you control the sensitivity of your brushes by how much pressure you apply.

*www.geocities.com/vjsona/age/aging2.jpg

If you don't have a tablet, then you'll want to get used to using your Enter key on your number pad. This allows you to quickly jump to your Exposure setting in the Options bar. You'll also want to get familiar with your { and } keys. These keys allow you to quickly adjust your brush size. Ready?

Another helpful tip, is to go to Window > Arrange > New Window. This will duplicate the window, not the image, and allow you to keep one window at 100%, while you do your work in the zoomed-in window. This helps you from having to repeatedly zoom in and out.

Let's open the photo of the person that we're going to be aging. I chose this photo of Salma Hayek, for one, cause she's hot, and for two, she already has a bit of natural wrinkle going on... which is good to start with.
*www.geocities.com/vjsona/age/aging3.jpg


Select a small brush size of 2 or 3. Make sure the Range is set to "Midtones" in your Options bar. Start with the eye area and start brushing some straight lines for the wrinkles. Now these won't look too realistic yet, so hold the Alt key and trace the lines you just made. This will highlight (Dodge) and add some depth to the wrinkles.

*www.geocities.com/vjsona/age/aging4.jpg

Now start tracing the natural lines of the face and extend the lines a little bit. This will strengthen and lengthen the natural wrinkles.

*www.geocities.com/vjsona/age/aging5.jpg

Now choose an even smaller brush size of 1 or 2, and add some "accent" wrinkles. Use the same Burn, then Dodge technique.

*www.geocities.com/vjsona/age/aging6.jpg

Select a wider brush size of around 4 or 5. Lower the Exposure to around 3-4% and darken in the areas around her eyes, the cheeks, and some of the wrinkles.

Now go to the neck region. Up your Exposure a bit, hold the Alt key and create some thick white lines vertically on her neck. Let got of the Alt key and trace the light lines. Add a little bit more shadow if you need, and try to make it blend into the chin.
*www.geocities.com/vjsona/age/aging8.jpg


Now you can go back and add any little accent wrinkles you want.




Now choose the Brush Tool B and select the Grass brush.
*www.geocities.com/vjsona/age/aging9.jpg



Open the Brushes palette Window > Brushes and under the Shape Dynamics, check on the Flip X Jitter and Flip Y Jitter checkboxes.
*www.geocities.com/vjsona/age/aging10.jpg



Choose a white foreground color and a grey background color. Create a new layer, and shrink your brush size to around 5 or 7. Paint in the eyebrows a little bit. Set the Layer Mode to "Hard Light" and you might want to lower the Opacity a bit. This will add some grey highlights to the eyebrows.
*www.geocities.com/vjsona/age/aging11.jpg


Now you can go back and add some forehead wrinkles, and darken the teeth a little bit. Create a new layer and choose the Brush Tool B choose a darker skintone color, and paint some liver spots. Set the Layer mode to Multiply and adjust the opacity.
*www.geocities.com/vjsona/age/aging13.jpg


Now choose a thin brush and the Brush tool. Choose a grey color and paint in some hair strands. Lower the opacity, create another layer, and do it again. This will add some depth to the grey hair.

*www.geocities.com/vjsona/age/aging14.jpg

*www.geocities.com/vjsona/age/diffrence.jpg

And that's about it. It's hard to write a tutorial like this, because it's more about technique than the process. Hopefully, with some practice, you can get pretty good at this.


----------



## duckhead (Apr 17, 2005)

This is my favourite post in the history of all posts.


----------



## vijaythefool (Apr 17, 2005)

Aging is horrible   huh !

Hey.. i ve been searcing this tut for a long time but google never helped finally met an artist (Famous Professional) who denied to give the tut but i found a way my self.

this too works if u have patience


----------



## duckhead (Apr 18, 2005)

I just hope Salma Hayek doesn't stumble onto this tut


----------



## vijaythefool (Apr 18, 2005)

Take a look at a well animated age progression from 6 years of age to 60 years old


6 months to 20 years of age
*mcwhirterfamilyofmercer.com/justinr.swf

20 to 60 years old
*mcwhirterfamilyofmercer.com/justodad2.swf

Got it on google while searching for age progression


----------



## NikhilVerma (Apr 18, 2005)

*WOW MAN! 

That is so awesome!!!!

One of the best I've ever seen!!!!!!*


----------



## Ashis (Apr 18, 2005)

Things People Do !!!

Hey, But How they Do ???

Vijay, RU a photo Editing Geek???

Was that UR talent Or gift ???


----------



## vijaythefool (Apr 18, 2005)

Its a lil story of patience . try it step by step . if u have some extra time spend on it . u too will definetly get a similar one


----------



## bharat_r (Apr 19, 2005)

Nice tut Vijay

Is there a way to make old people look young?


----------



## vijaythefool (Apr 19, 2005)

bharat_r said:
			
		

> Nice tut Vijay
> 
> Is there a way to make old people look young?




YEA u can do . its more difficult than age progression. cos no one knows the future but some one has seen ur past and if the image created dosent match its ..... its not gonna be u.. so u need some one learned abt this. i mean the human growth

go to this link  *www.dlynnwaldron.com/ageprogression.html


before that download the swf files i ve posted above its a great age progression animation .




.


----------



## BONZI (Apr 19, 2005)

mmm good one


----------



## vysakh (Apr 19, 2005)

good one vijay


shoaib (aged) looks a bit like our APJ

great work man
fantastic


----------



## h4xbox (Apr 20, 2005)

good job m8


----------



## krishnathelord (Apr 21, 2005)

good job hoping for more in infuture   8)


----------



## cpxls (Apr 25, 2005)

Hi vijay,

this is my first post in this forum and i am happy that  its in here.  great tutorial.  I was trying it at home this weekend.  pretty cool, i would say, it was partially succesful, but not fully. I think because i dont have enough patience like you.

great one vijay, BTW, you know me, roshan here.


----------



## vijaythefool (Apr 25, 2005)

Great to see u here Roshan . if u get a good result post it here. hey never mind if the results are bad either. got any new stuff or way of doing it  easier ?

surely u must be having ..


----------



## photoshoplab (Apr 25, 2005)

Good job ripping me off.

I wrote that tutorial, and it's on MY site: www.photoshoplab.com

Here's a direct link to the tutorial: *www.photoshoplab.com/tutorial_Aging-People.html


 :roll:


----------



## NikhilVerma (Apr 25, 2005)

MAN!

I wanna see vijay's reaction!

The tutorial on your site is also pretty new...

Who ripped who!

He posted it here on 17th April and your tut seems like it's pretty new... The first reply was on 21 April...


----------



## photoshoplab (Apr 25, 2005)

NikhilVerma said:
			
		

> MAN!
> 
> I wanna see vijay's reaction!
> 
> ...



I wrote my tutorial on the 15th.


----------



## NikhilVerma (Apr 25, 2005)

photoshoplab said:
			
		

> I wrote my tutorial on the 15th.



I think I have no other choice but to trust you... But still I want to know what does vijay have to say about that...

Photoshoplab is a very good site... And I don't think they'll ever rip any tuts...

This is very bad man!
Nowhere did he mention the source... he even uploaded the images to his server and then posted...

This thread should be locked now...


----------



## Nemesis (Apr 25, 2005)

Now, it's difficult foe us to determine who ripped who. So, I am locking this thread until further clarification from the thread starter.


----------

